# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Should I get Chubby frog or Pacman frog?

## m0therearf

The title says it all. I would like a frog that is a bit more tame just in case I need to handle it. Thank you!

----------


## Jayne

Hi m0therearf,

I know this is a late reply but were you able to make a decision between the two? I would think the Chubby Frog would be a bit more tame than the Pacman frog. They both are similar with the fact that they burrow and just sit around a majority of the time, but I feel that with a Chubby Frog you have a much lesser risk/chance of getting bitten. I have heard that Pacman Frogs have quite the nasty bite if they do somehow latch onto your finger and that they do not let go easily. So with that in mind you would have to be cautious with how you approach a Pacman Frog when trying to handle it (scooping it up from behind is advised so that it does not have much of a chance to mistaken your finger for food). On the other hand, Chubby Frogs have much smaller mouths than Pacman Frogs so being accidentally bitten shouldn't be much of a worry. Although, gloves are definitely advised for when you need to handle a Chubby Frog because it can secrete a glue like substance, which can cause irritation if your skin comes in contact with it, from its back if it feels threatened or agitated. Both frogs do have those minor risks to them but in terms of tameness I would go for the Chubby Frog.

----------

